# [resolved] Local Area Connection is gone!



## Gadren (Aug 12, 2004)

*Local Area Connection is gone!*

right now, i'm typing this post on Knoppix Linux, because my Windows XP isn't able to connect to the Internet through my SBC Yahoo DSL connection.

recently i've been streamlining my computer, getting it all ready for Myst V. this means i've been ripping things out, to the bare minimum i'll need to use the computer for what i use it for. and i, in my infinite wisdom, did this without System Restore points and without rebooting with each change, so i could figure out just what it is that i can and can't do.  

anyway, i did a bunch of changes, and now my Windows machine won't connect to the Internet. the error i get in my SBC connection Manager is that it can't connect to the remote computer. i tried reinstalling the DSL software, but it only got through 4 of the 6 steps..the broadband connection didn't work. i did some troubleshooting, and apparently i need to go to Network Connections, and edit the properties on Local Area Connection. however, when i went there...there was no Local Area Connection. i remember it being there before, but it's gone!

i think this is the source of the problem, and while i don't know what i did to cause it to disappear, i am convinced that getting that back will get my connection back on Windows.

do any of you know how to fix this? i can supply more info if needed.


and, if the situation is hopeless...i've been recently thinking about reinstalling Windows. i first got this ocmputer in the fall of 2003...would it be worth the time to reinstall it? and it came preinstalled and we don't have an installation CD. is there a way to build an install CD from what's on my hard drive?


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

sounds like you lost your network card drivers. Is your network card an actual PCI card? or is it integrated onto your motherboard? First try going to "Add Hardware" and see if it sees it. Otherwise, you will need to know the model and manufacturer to download the appropriate drivers.


----------



## Gadren (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks. I uninstalled and reinstalled the device, and it's working now.


----------

